# NW45 & NARS Gina blush



## j4lyphe (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey ladies so I just received my Nars order of Gina and Gilda blush...both look very "peachy" but Gilda definitely shows up on my NW45 skin while Gina looks like its not even there...Should I send it back (and get Amour instead lol) or should I wait for my Optimistic Orange Cremeblush to arrive and try the Gina over it which would hopefully bring out the colour more...? 
Side note: MAC Joie-de-vivre cremeblush w/ Gilda over it is really pretty


----------



## Soundclash (Feb 7, 2010)

I own Gina and thought about swapping it as well, but wait till you try op.orange first because the two together look great. I've just realized that the cream blend blushes do not work well with the dry patches on my cheek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm NW45 & Gina by itself shows up if you pack on the color, its subtle but it is definately there. It also looks good paired with raizin either over top or using raizin as a bit of a contour and gina on the apples of your cheek.

Gina and fun & games from the hello kitty collection look great together and
even mixing gina and taj mahal look AWESOME!

So give the blush a try wait it out. I do not own Gilda so I don't know how similar they are of if you need both in your collection. But give gina a chance


----------

